# Anyone else stare?



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Maybe I'm a little strange... Okay I know I am. 

But I LOVE looking at my husband. 

I mean if he's in the room I'm staring at him almost constantly. I try not too, but I often find myself trying to sneak peeks.

He is just so beautiful. 

I think it weirds him out a little, especially if he is getting dressed or something and I'm staring at something besides his face. 

Does anyone else catch themselves staring a little too much at their spouses?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes I stare at my husband. I think he's just beautiful. Thankfully he doesn't mind and just flaunts what he has for me.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Wish my STBW would do this a bit more often...


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Wish my STBW would do this a bit more often...


My husband would love to trade you. lol. He hates when I stare.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes I do that a lot (especially when he doesn't have a top on).
Usually while thinking how lucky I am


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, yes, although I like to think of it as gazing longingly. But too much and she finds it creepy.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

We do this to each other.I like it


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

I stare a lot.....and I love getting caught in a stare! She will touch, me and say, "honey, you are staring at my a$$" or "honey, come back to me, your staring a hole in my breasts!!"

She loves it!


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> He is just so beautiful.


Yeah, mine too. He looks so gorgeous... and the best thing about it is he does not even realize it.


----------



## Almost There (Oct 23, 2013)

I do this!! It makes him nervous, which just makes him more irresistible. 

He does this to me a lot, too. I love it!! It makes me feel so sexy.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes we both do, but in different ways.

I love watching her dress or undress. I love the way she leans forward to pop her boobies into her bra.

She sometimes stares at my face when we are making love. I asked her why ages ago expecting her to say "Because you're hot" or something.

She said it was because I make such cute, funny faces, especially when I am 'close'


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh yeah! I love the lean forward to get the boobies in there perfect! She is usually getting ready for work earlier than I, so still laying in bed sleeping when she is getting ready, but I always open my eyes to watch her get dressed. She likes this, always gets a smile!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My wife stares at me too, but it's not because she thinks I'm dreamy.


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

I stare at my partner a lot, but I try not to get caught doing it constantly.  I love how she is made, both inside and out, so it's hard not to stare. I never get tired of looking at her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes..

I love watching him getting dressed. Or undressed. His body is to me better looking than most of the other men I see. 

He'll tell me "any chance to stare at me...sheesh, woman...control yourself." :rofl:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Me 

I love to lie in bed and watch him dress for work, big, sexy business man is just my type. He likes it when I watch him. As for the serious staring I do that behind his back so to speak. OMG those legs of steel, long, rock hard, I could watch him from behind all day.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I stare, get caught, he gets annoyed, I make a joke. We are all good.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

...


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

I love checking out my wife. Especially when she's lounging around or working out in yoga pants. I freaking love yoga pants, hands down greatest invention of all time.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

This thread reminds me of one of my very favorite songs by The Police:

Does Everyone Stare? - The Police - YouTube


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't know about staring , but I love watching, looking...visibly showing signs of "salivating" over my husband, letting him know just how I am feeling / what I want to do to him... 

A few yrs ago, I was hanging my head out the covers watching his every move in the am getting dressed...I had it bad...this has calmed some...it's a wondermous thing to still FEEL this way after all these years together..... it's something I took for granted in our middle years... and I have found again..

It's made him feel on top of the world, greatly loved... even if he is fond of telling me "you are warped" for finding him sexy...he is just a very humble man... probably why I love doing it even more so.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I stare a lot. I also tend to kind of run after him if I know he's going to get undressed so I can watch. Luckily he has a sense of humor and when he says he feels like a sex object, he's smiling 

It's just that he's the thing that I most want to have in my visual field, all the time.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> ...


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

omega said:


> I stare a lot. I also tend to kind of run after him if I know he's going to get undressed so I can watch. Luckily he has a sense of humor and when he says he feels like a sex object, he's smiling
> 
> It's just that he's the thing that I most want to have in my visual field, all the time.


I do that too! 

If he is in the shower I will just happen to be brushing my teeth in the bathroom when he is getting out.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I do that too!
> 
> If he is in the shower I will just happen to be brushing my teeth in the bathroom when he is getting out.


When he's toweling off with water droplets on his body...it's a good view.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I am insanely jealous of all of you!!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> I am insanely jealous of all of you!!


Me too...of your husbands


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

If it helps...I stare at your posts on my computer screen?!


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> If it helps...I stare at your posts on my computer screen?!


oh, oh, oh......me next, me next!!!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> Me too...of your husbands


No kidding. I got caught staring at my wife, thinking about how sexy she looked, and was told I was being "creepy". You have to take into account our situation, but I sure don't bother staring any more.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

CalBanker said:


> oh, oh, oh......me next, me next!!!


Did you feel me staring? 

Your words were so "meh" they didn't deserve a good long stare though...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

GTdad said:


> No kidding. I got caught staring at my wife, thinking about how sexy she looked, and was told I was being "creepy". You have to take into account our situation, but I sure don't bother staring any more.


I can't help but stare at her no matter what she's doing, and it doesn't bother her a bit, she quite likes it in fact and has fun with it sometimes  She's even figured out that I like it best when she gets undressed top down...love watching her stretch 

Wish I could get the same...


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

My husband stares at me. Depending on my mood, I either like it and give him something to REALLY stare at, or it annoys me and I give him the hairy eyeball, and he snaps out of it and finds somewhere else to look. 

He says he's not always aware that he's doing it. 

I tend to "watch" my husband more than stare at him. I don't want him to know that I'm doing it because if he catches me then he changes his behavior. So I'll be much more surreptitious in my "watching" than he is in his "staring."


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Thound said:


> My wife stares at me too, but it's not because she thinks I'm dreamy.


Truth.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Memories...while dating, and pre-kids, my W used to stare at me. Kind of an odd feeling, but I never told her that. I'd be driving, and just feel her eyes on me. I'd ask, and she'd just reply, "I like looking at you." or "I'm trying to figure you out."

That ended, for the most part, when the marriage headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I love starting at W. She has the most perfectly sculpted body ever. I would not change a thing. 

She gets self conscious, but she likes it, although she never comes right out and says she likes it.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm not sure if I should share this. But even when I'm driving and my husband is in the seat next to me I find myself sneaking peeks at him.

In fact, in one of my lesser days a few months ago I accidentally ran over a cat that ran across the street when my eyes were at the time "distracted." :rofl:

I actually almost ran off the road just yesterday when trying to catch a peek at him.

I'm not sure how safe it is, but I honestly don't even realize I'm doing it. 

Every time I look at him in the car now he screams at me, "Keep your goo goo eyes on the road, woman!"


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You'd never know it by looking at him but my husband has a beautiful body for a man. He looks great naked. And I get to really enjoy the view now that he's lost weight. Yum!!

He stares at me all the time too. I think it's great. I'd be worried if he didn't look. LOL


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I used to stare at my wife in the tub until I fell off the ladder and broke my arm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I know when I am looking at my H fondly he always asks me "what are you looking at?" 

I hate answering that Just shut-up and let me look. He just has to ruin the moment....

I should tell him he's more handsome when his mouth is shut...


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

My W knows though that my stares can turn into touch. I always want to be touching her. Even when we go to bed, even if I have to turn away to fall asleep, I'll throw my hand back and rest it on her thigh. Or I have to press my bum back into her, just so some part of me is touching her.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> He stares at me all the time too. I think it's great. I'd be worried if he didn't look. LOL


Same here. I love how my husband looks at me when I'm wearing yoga pants. I'd worry if he didn't look. I want him to be attracted to me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I don't know about staring... observing and admiring, yes.

When he's getting ready in the morning, sometimes I silently admire, other times I voice how sexy he looks. When he's cooking, I usually pull my guitar stool into the kitchen and we chat. I love observing him cooking. I'm definitely checking him out on the quiet while he's doing his thing. The man has skills.

What can I say? I like to watch.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Yoga pants... he's told me I look like catwoman. heheh. I want him to be attracted to me too. 

The times that take me aback are when I'm not expecting it. He took a photo of me recently when I was engrossed in my hobby. Didn't even realize he was observing me. He admitted he'd been watching/admiring me. It made me blush a little.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Last night my H admitted that "every time I look at you, I think about sex." What? Woah!!! okay...


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

I look whenever I can, including when she's in the glass-enclosed shower. I get mixed messages about whether she likes it or not--depends on her mood and what she's doing, I think. But I'm still going to look--the day I stop looking is the day I stop breathing.


----------



## daSaint (Sep 20, 2013)

i almost can't do without watching/admiring/looking/staring at her, even if we're outdoors/in public (...driving or even in church). She's eye candy for me. 
And she's touch candy too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup, I stare at my wife. In the morning, when I wake up before she does, I stare at her face, examining every curve to her lips, her nose, and her hair.

But I also stare at her when she is awake, and sometimes she does not like it. She is ravishing, and that makes me want to stare and examine every detail of her. So I stare.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I stare. My gf doesn't stare. However, I have noticed that if I go take a shower (the shower is glass), she invariably finds an excuse to come into the bathroom... and I love that no matter how discreet she tries to be, she always checks out my junk. haha


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

If it's a question of staring at his c**k,I don't need an excuse to stare at that. It's beautiful and I'm blatant about staring at it as often as I can.


----------



## HeartInPieces (Sep 13, 2013)

I always stare at hubby. Especially love staring at his legs and his butt. The funny part is he doesn’t even know I do it


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

I always stare. I love to look at him. I'm obsessed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Sometimes I lie in bed and watch my wife get ready and can't help but state especially when she is walking around in a thong. 
On the other hand my wife will stare at me when I'm wearing just silk boxers. She said she loves to see the outline of my c0ck as I'm walking around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

